# Check this list to make sure you're not missing any tax deductions



## mattmcdon8 (Apr 8, 2016)

We all owe it to ourselves to know the latest tax deduction information. This is the best list I've found to-date to check my daily expenses against. (repost from Tax, since it's pay related)


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Matt, I would love to have this list but I can't see it. Could you post it again in plain text as part of your message?


----------



## Coda514 (Jun 26, 2016)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> Hi Matt, I would love to have this list but I can't see it. Could you post it again in plain text as part of your message?


Click the text "This is the best list Ive found". In his original post.


----------

